# Male Indian stick insect



## Chaela1' (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I have a male he is smaller and skinner than the others I can't upload a pic but if u think u could help I can send by txt 
Thanks


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Keep him by himself and if he lays eggs he aint a he.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Or see if it mates with the females. It is very unlikely to get a male but possible although it is most likely a gynandromorph.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

There are _C. morosus_ males but they're super rare, never had one myself but I've never kept Indians for very long at a time. I once a male _Sungaya Inexpectata_ from the original parthenogenetic stock, but that was one in countless 100's hatched.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Pretty sure ever single male from a parthenogenetic stock is infertile.
Apparantly this happens more with Indians if they are kept hotter than normal. The males are usually like you said thinner and small, often brown and you'll notice the large bulge at the end of the abdomen.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

theres a sticky about how to put pics up somewhere.
i once thought i had a male. was dissapointed :whip:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

vicesensal1210 said:


> but I've never kept Indians for very long at a time. I once a male Sungaya Inexpectata from the original parthenogenetic stock, but that was one in countless image


Yes.. Thanks for your insight, Mr hidden image person. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I bred 100's of indians over about three years and I believe I had one male. Smaller and brown. That was one is loads though. I have now started breeding them again but hopefully not on as big a scale as I no longer have the room!


----------



## Chaela1' (Dec 31, 2011)

*Male indian stick insect*

Thanks every1 I have put " him " on his own no eggs. : )


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

dont know if this thread is still going but i have 2 males im pretty sure of it


----------

